# 2 weeks in williamsburg?



## djp (Dec 18, 2011)

Thinking about going to williamsburg next summer. We are west coast- so this may be the only time we head to that area. Kids- 6 to 14. Was thinking of staying two weeks, and doing the colonial williamsburg thing, Busch Gardens and waterpark, heading to virginia beach for a day trip or two, and maybe heading to D.C. for a day trip or two. Is williamsburg worth spending 2 weeks?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 18, 2011)

You can easily do 4 days at Busch gardens, 2 days solid at Colonial Williamsburg, i wasn't a big fan of the waterpark, but it rained when i went, so maybe 1-2 days there....my 6yr daughter LOVES the yankee candle outlet place a night playing pirate golf, day shopping, check out the dinner movie place...and we usually spend atleast a day enjoying the resort features

Two weeks in williamsburg is just about enough to be able to enjoy it without rushing around, there is alot to do


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 18, 2011)

If it were me, I'd spend a week in Williamsburg and a week in the DC area, unless you've already spent some time in DC or have other plans to go there separately at a later date. It's a long day trip from W'burg and there's so much more to do in DC.


----------



## dwmantz (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd spring for one overnight in DC rather than go back again.  Also do Monticello and perhaps Richmond Civil War for a change.

We do Wburg 1 week every Summer and every other Summer are there two weeks.  In our opinion, best Summer family destination ever!


----------



## jaym (Dec 19, 2011)

paxsarah said:


> If it were me, I'd spend a week in Williamsburg and a week in the DC area, unless you've already spent some time in DC or have other plans to go there separately at a later date. It's a long day trip from W'burg and there's so much more to do in DC.




 I agree with paxsarah's suggestion, one week in Williamsburg (Marriott Manor Club or other) and possibly try to reserve Wydham Old Town Alexandria (must try to reserve this early though for busy summer season) for a week.
You can easily spend a week in D.C., plenty of attractions to visit. It is about 3 hours or so travel from Williamsburg so it is better to stay in D.C. for an extended period to make it worthwhile.

Williamsburg is great for families. As others have indicated, there is also much to do there but about a week or so seems just right to me for your first visit. 
Recommend visiting the Jamestown Settlement, Historic Jamestowne, Yorktown Victory Center and so much more. Many great dining options all over the area too. Be sure to try to schedule a "parent's only" night out for a special evening together at one of the area fine dining establishments.  
Include a day or two at Busch Gardens (and maybe King's Dominion?) and nearby Water Country to mix the educational with fun and thrills for the easily bored with the historical (but most of it is presented very well, quite interesting).
BG is a very nice, clean amusement park, well done, lots of roller coasters there too if that suits your youngsters.
Research on your own and check out the many posts here on TUG BBS that have weblinks and comments. Reserve early as summer is peak period for family tourism there. Have a great trip.......


----------



## jme (Dec 19, 2011)

no one has mentioned, but it will be VERY hot.  We swore never to go back to Wmsbg in summer, and DC is no different. The Water Park would be great-----a very much remembered day, and might be needed as a day of crazy fun. Same for Busch Gardens...... Still, very hot at BG. 

Wmsbg is a GREAT destination, but just be aware. 

As for doing a lot of historical stuff around DC and Wmsbg, remember the ages of your kids......the 14 yo might enjoy some of it, but a lot of that stuff will be dreadful in summer for the younger ones, esp in the heat.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, it can get hot in July/Aug...OK, really hot.  Still, go!  Just remember to alternate outdoor with some indoor if that bothers you.

In addition to all the super ideas previously mentioned.  Consider a couple of days dedicated to the Jamestown Settlement area.  If you are interested at all in the early history of the good ol' USA, at least one day at Jamestown is a must.  You can spend another day at the other end of the Colonial Parkway on the Yorktown Battlefield.  

I have always found those two sites a near perfect addition to the Colonial Williamsburg experience.

Did I mention that I really like Williamsburg?  So much so that I bought *RETAIL *once upon a time?


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Last summer we went in Mid June (1st week off school) and the weather was much nicer than in July and August.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 19, 2011)

What is the purpose of going to Williamsburg? History, culture, golf, water parks or roller coasters?

Washington, DC is the seat of government for the United States.  The museums are one of the kind. I had over 15 French exchange students (16-19 yo) who did 2 days in Washington - one day with the group and a separate trip with me.

Today, there are 15 French adults who every time they see the Mall with the Washington Monument, still remember a hot day going down all those steps looking at (stupid) carved stones while the nice elevator zoomed. And when they see the White House, comment that those rooms are not as big as what they look like on TV, as they where in the House of the American President.


----------



## djp (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the great feedback- we were looking at going mid June- made a reservation at Marriott Manor Club for the week. We have never been to that part of the country- wanted to check it out, hit the amusement parks, and feel like we are exposing our kids to some cool history. When I saw the proximity to DC (mapquest says 150 minutes)-I thought we might head that way also.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 19, 2011)

Williamsburg for two weeks could be a great idea or you may tire of it.  There is definitely enough to do.  DC is a week by itself, but somewhat expensive and no II timeshares within reasonable distance.  I'd think about flying into DC, spending two or three days there, heading to Williamsburg via rental car and doing the same on the way out.  Flying into Regan National will put you one stop from the Amtrak if you want to entertain that as an option to get to Williamsburg and pick up a car there.  You don't need a car in DC if you are staying near a metro stop or down town unless you want to see Mount Vernon or a battlefield or Baltimore.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 19, 2011)

Wyndham has 2 timeshares in (Olde Town Alexandria) or very near (National Harbour). Multiple owners on TUG rent out Wyndham reservations. Olde Town is half a block from a direct Metro line onto the Mall - hence, most consider it to have the better location (free parking at resort, too).


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 19, 2011)

If you're looking for a quick and touristy look at DC, I'm reasonably sure you'll find bus tours being offered from Williamsburg.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 19, 2011)

hvsteve1 said:


> If you're looking for a quick and touristy look at DC, I'm reasonably sure you'll find bus tours being offered from Williamsburg.



All of the timeshares i've stay'd in have offered those tours, but i've never been, i haven't been to DC in atleast 15yrs....are the bus tours any good?


----------



## CMVer (Dec 19, 2011)

We did 2 weeks in Wmsbg. several years ago when the kids were pre-teens.  We went to DC for 2 nights during that time.  That worked out pretty well.  After 2 nights in a hotel it was nice to get back to the condo.


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmmm..for me, 1 week in Williamsburg would be about right.  I'd spend the second week in DC . 1 week in DC is too short (in my admittedly biased opinion  ) but you could at least hit the high points of the Smithsonian
and the monuments in a week!   But I'm a museum junkie...so it all depends on what you enjoy.  I love the Wyndham in Alexandria . We rented
there for 2 years, then broke down and bought a week, and have gone
every year since.  We never tire of it.
Manor Club is a fabuolus resort too, by the way. Enjoy!


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 20, 2011)

Two weeks in Williamsburg is about 9 days too many.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 20, 2011)

Two weeks in Williamsburg is about 9 days too many.  DC is too far away to use Williamsburg as a base.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 20, 2011)

You could die of boredome


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Because we live fairly close we have never done 2 weeks in Williamsburg but keeping within an 1.5 hour radius and spending a couple of days relaxing at the resort if you have kids, you won't be bored.  It would be nice to have 1 week in Williamsburg and 1 week in either Virginia Beach or DC but if they are not available or you are trying to stick with more budgety accommodations then Williamsburg timeshares works.  

Besides Colonial Williamsburg, themeparks (avoid both Busch Gardens and Water Country on the weekends, Tues-Thurs have the shortest lines) William and Mary College, Yorktown (nice park and river walk picnic area), Jamestown,  there is Virginia Beach, Hampton, Norfolk, and Newport News.  Each can make a nice 1/2-3/4 day trip.  I also second (or third) the idea of hitting DC as a 2 night side trip either before or after Williamsburg if you are using 2 weeks in a TS in Williamsburg and want to see DC.  DC by bus from the resorts is a very long (hot) day and you really miss a lot.


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 20, 2011)

I grew up in Williamsburg and went to college there and have gone back to visit for the last 22 years.  I'm not dead, and I wasn't dead when I left there.  I'd say that I survived.  



Sea Six said:


> You could die of boredome


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 20, 2011)

We are history buffs, so 2 weeks at Wm'sburg seems about right. The indoor museum at Jamestown is great for those days you want to be more indoors.

Jim


----------



## wackymother (Dec 20, 2011)

We like to be pretty lazy on vacation, so two weeks in Williamsburg would be fine with us. There's a lot to do if you feel like being active...and two weeks would give you time to take a day off here and there and just hang out by the pool. Williamsburg also has a lot of shopping if you enjoy that for an activity.


----------



## wrb1000 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Williamsburg*

My two cents:  I really like Williamsburg - if anyone was bored in the historic area its because you took the FREE route and didn't get the full experience.  Sign up (and pay) for some of the activities (kid's solder training, nighttime court trials, and walking tours) - it makes all the difference.   The actors are phenomenal. 

_Parts of post deleted--no advertising is permitted on this forum._


----------



## GeraldineT (Jan 26, 2012)

I would say 1 week in Williamsburg with a day trip to Virginia Beach.  If you have come that far you should dip your feet in the Atlantic.  

I also think that a trip to DC would be in order.  Especially with children.  I personally could spend 2 weeks there between the Smithsonian and all the wonderful history and tours there.   If you feel a week is too long you can do a metro ride to Baltimore.  Also a lot of history.  Take in a baseball game (Camden Yards is a fun time), see the aquarium.  If you plan to do DC contact your local Congressmans office as they can get you tours that need to be pre-arranged.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 26, 2012)

GeraldineT said:


> I would say 1 week in Williamsburg with a day trip to Virginia Beach.  If you have come that far you should dip your feet in the Atlantic.
> 
> I also think that a trip to DC would be in order.  Especially with children.  I personally could spend 2 weeks there between the Smithsonian and all the wonderful history and tours there.   If you feel a week is too long you can do a metro ride to Baltimore.  Also a lot of history.  Take in a baseball game (Camden Yards is a fun time), see the aquarium.  If you plan to do DC contact your local Congressmans office as they can get you tours that need to be pre-arranged.



And as long as you are out and about, dont miss Annapolis..Some history there too (George Washington used to visit to participate in the horse races there)


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jan 27, 2012)

GeraldineT said:


> If you plan to do DC contact your local Congressmans office as they can get you tours that need to be pre-arranged.



This is what I was going to post also.  White House tours are free, but need to be sheduled 6 months in advance through your Congressman.  Not sure of the time requirement on tours of the Capital Building, but they are also scheduled through your Congressman.

Never been to Williamsburg, although its on our list, so I have no advice there.

Lisa from PA


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm a road lizard at heart, but I would not try to do DC from Williamsburg; you will spend too much time on the road.  Not only is it a bit out of range - I do EVERYTHING POSSIBLE when traveling to avoid that corridor due to the extreme congestion.  You could end up spending an additional hour sitting in bumper-bumper traffic...:annoyed:   Leave DC to the politicians IMO.

In addition to things already mentioned, there is an outstanding maritime museum in Newport News, and there is the Chrysler Museum in VA Beach - BOTH are worth a spot on you itinerary.

I second the motion to pay-up for the Patriot Passes in Williamsburg, and you'll be sure to do it right.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 27, 2012)

If you go to an owner update at one of the Wyndham properties they will give you the Colonial Williamsburg passes.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 27, 2012)

We went without kids so your mileage may vary.     We found an annual membership to Colonial Williamsburg was well worth it.  I don't know what it offers now, but we got into places that regular admissions couldn't.  We also signed up for afternoon and evening programs that were all included in the membership fee.  Check it out and see if it is worth it for your family.  

We took day trips to the places others have mentioned, and then headed back to C.W. for the evening programs.  BTW, we had to make reservations for those programs ahead of time.  I think it was when we picked up our annual membership badges.


----------

